# Question re: when to transfer a day 6 blastocyst



## BlueCat79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I'm really hoping someone can help as I seem to be at loggerheads with my clinic over when our ET should be taking place. I ovulated yesterday, so by my reckoning I should be having ET on Saturday, five days later, but my clinic wants to leave it until Monday which will be 7dpo. Their rationale is that because it's a day 6 blast, it should be put back at 6dpo - but since that would be Sunday when they're not open then 7dpo is the next best day. 

I'm really unhappy about this as I recently read a study which showed that while day 6 blasts have a slightly lower success rate than day 5 blasts on fresh cycles, they actually have the same success rate on FETS - purely because they can be replaced at 5dpo when the body is at its optimal state to receive them. This makes perfect sense to me. My day 6 blast is at exactly the same stage as a day 5 blast - it just took longer to get there - so surely it should be replaced at the natural time when an embryo of that development would be reaching the uterus? 

I really feel that 7dpo will be too late and, with just a week to go until AF arrives, my window of implantation potential will be rapidly narrowing. I'm also kind of worried my clinic are just saying this b/c they don't want to work the weekend and Monday would be more convenient. 

Does anyone else have any experience of FETS with day 6 blasts? Do you think I should stick to my guns and insist on Saturday or would Monday actually be okay? Any thoughts gratefully received. 

B xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi bluecat

Try not too stress first and foremost.  (I should practice that too   )

I don't have any knowledge on blasts other than they implant sooner than embies due to being ahead.  I've only ever had 2day embryos.

On my last transfer I ovulated whilst being down regulated and my ovaries were ment to be shut down.  Anyhows this got me really concerned and got me googling and what I learned was that when you ovulate your window for implantation opens 6 days later and stays receptive from 2-4 days.  So by your clinics calculation your window opens Sunday and lasts Tuesday - Thursday which with blasts should be enough time.

My situation was follicile saw at Sunday lining scan with ET 3 days later.  They didn't give me allot of info on the follicle ie if it was about to rupture, but going by my CM I'd say my ovulation was the Monday and it worked I got my BFP.  But I was concerned too my the window being moved from ET date.

I would just tell your clinic your concerns, ask them how they worked it out time wise etc. You need to speak up even just to get your mind at rest.  I did, mind you I wasn't convinced but they seemed to get it right much to my surprise!!

Baby dust to you

Lisa xx


----------



## BlueCat79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, Lisa and I'm really glad your FET worked for you 

Things are no better this end unfortunately - had 2 v. long debates with a nurse and a promise of a call from the embryologist that never came. From everything I've read, day 7 transfers are virtually unheard of, while day 5 transfers yield v. good results. So I think we're going to cancel this cycle and transfer it to our new clinic instead. It's gutting to have to do this but I need to have complete confidence in a clinic and I get the impression that this one doesn't really give a monkey's!


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh bluecat, sorry your clinic is being horrible!  I am no expert myself, but read your post as I have one day 6 blast myself , hoping for FET very soon.  My clinic explained natural cycle as thats what I want, and if I get a LH surge on a weekday, the transfer can go ahead as they transfer 7 full days from the lh surge, as treating all blastos as day 5 (even day 6 slow ones like ours).  they don't do transfers on a weekend either! so if I get a weekend surge, 7 days later will be a weekend, and so you stop and wait for next period and try again...

hope this helps and makes sense, good luck with new clinic and fET XX


----------



## BlueCat79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks JJ Mum. We actually went ahead in the end so I'm now PUPO 

The embryologist must have called just after I'd left that post - anyway, he was incredibly nice and agreed with me that it's perfectly possible to ov on the same day as your lh surge when you're only testing every 24 hours. He'd also read the same research re: transferring day 6 blasts on day 5 and felt it was worth doing. So basically it was just the grumpy nurse causing all my stress as she didnt' like the fact I was asking questions. 

Waiting to hear if the embryo had survived the thaw was agonising (worse than the fertilisation call after EC) and then waiting to hear if it had re-expanded was agonising again. Naively, I thought FEts would be a stroll in the park, but definitely not the case. Anyway, all was good in the end - it survived 95% and had fully expanded by ET so fingers, toes and everything else crossed for it now. 

Hope you have good luck with yours too hon. Blasts do have a high survival rate so FC the odds are in your favour x


----------

